# Duda sobre impedancia real de un bafle philips



## bistek (Ene 25, 2012)

hola a todos

hoy me puse a limpiar unos baflecitos philips que hace algún tiempo tengo. son pequeños de 2 vias. en la parte trasera tiene una etiqueta que dice que tienen une impedancia nominal de 6 ohms. al desarmar el woofer en el imán tiene impreso que es de 6 ohms y está conectado directamente del cable que viene de la fuente. al quitar el twitter veo que esta conectado en paralelo con el woofer con un condensador de 3.3 mF en el positivo, pero viene marcado como de 8 ohms.

Según lo que se la impedancia quedaría definida por 1/(1/6+1/8), pero esta operación me da apenas 3.4 ohms que esta muy por debajo de los 6 ohms que dice la etiqueta.

Es correcto el dato o yo estoy calculando mal algo? Gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## bistek (Ene 25, 2012)

En realidad no, el multimetro lo tengo en la oficina.
En casa de mis papás tengo un par de bafles panasonic de 3 vias que venian con un minicompo de finales de los 80 me parece. todos los elementos son de 8 ohms.


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2012)

bistek dijo:


> En realidad no, el multimetro lo tengo en la oficina.
> En casa de mis papás tengo un par de bafles panasonic de 3 vias que venian con un minicompo de finales de los 80 me parece. todos los elementos son de 8 ohms.



No es lo mismo resistencia que impedancia.


----------



## bistek (Ene 26, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> No es lo mismo resistencia que impedancia.



Entonces cual es tu opinión DANO? Es correcto el dato de la etiqueta?
Ya me hice muchas vueltas con estos datos.
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 26, 2012)

bistek dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> hoy me puse a limpiar unos baflecitos philips que hace algún tiempo tengo. son pequeños de 2 vias. en la parte trasera tiene una etiqueta que dice que tienen une impedancia nominal de 6 ohms. al desarmar el woofer en el imán tiene impreso que es de 6 ohms y está conectado directamente del cable que viene de la fuente. al quitar el twitter veo que esta conectado en paralelo con el woofer con un condensador de 3.3 mF en el positivo, pero viene marcado como de 8 ohms.
> 
> ...



elcalculo no es te sirve porque el capacitor de 3.3 te cambia el desfase de la frecuencia por lo que la impedacia cambia y baja a 6 ohm


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 26, 2012)

Pues puedes realizar dos cosas para determinar un valor, o bien medir la resistencia con un tester, lo cual indica que se esta midiendo a frecuencia cero, o bien algo mas elaborado, medir la impedancia a frecuencias medias, esto seria introduciendo una señal senoidal de 1khz, midiendo la tensión y la corriente puedes hallar el valor buscado Z=V/I, ten en cuenta que lo que podrás medir con un tester es su modulo, no podrás obtener información sobre la fase, saludos


----------



## bistek (Ene 26, 2012)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ya voy entendiendo mejor este asunto con las bocinas. desgraciadamente no tengo un generador de señales para probar la onda a 1 Khz.
saludos a todos


----------



## rash (Ene 26, 2012)

la impedancia de una bobina varia según la frecuencia...


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2012)

rash dijo:


> la impedancia de una bobina varia según la frecuencia...



Agrego, además existen variables mecánicas que hacen variar la reactancia del parlante.


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 27, 2012)

El twiter trae un condensador en serie por lo que la resistencia medida con el tester no sería óhmica. Usted no va a medir resistencia sino impedancia, y esa no puede medirla directamente con el tester.


----------



## LuisTesla (Jun 2, 2012)

El tweeter que tiene es piezo electrico??


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 2, 2012)

bistek dijo:


> gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ya voy entendiendo mejor este asunto con las bocinas. desgraciadamente no tengo un generador de señales para probar la onda a 1 Khz.
> saludos a todos



Si tenès PC, podès tener un generador de señales. Winisd, ARTA, RTA, BassBox, etc. tienen generadores de señal, si tenes una placa decente, ya està.....


----------

